

Shootings in SF at REI  888 Brannan. Area not secure. Be careful - 23david

Multiple fatalities reported at the REI @ 888 Brannan.<p>Updates at:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.broadcastify.com&#x2F;listen&#x2F;feed&#x2F;14404
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Emergency_In_SF&#x2F;status&#x2F;355798992497557505<p>Heard that people at pinterest are locked in a basement and surrounded by swat team.
======
stevenspasbo
[http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/2-killed-in-SoMa-
jewel...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/2-killed-in-SoMa-jewelry-
store-robbery-4662510.php)

Sounds like they got one of the robbers and are searching for a second
suspect.

------
alamgir_mand
Can confirm that 1) peeps @ Zynga are on lockdown (I'm here) and 2) Peeps @
AirBnB are on lockdown as well (friends works there)

------
celwell
word is it's a robbery attempt at the jewelry store. at least the perpetrator
had a motive other than senseless destruction.

